# Everything Else > Arts & Entertainment >  Sarah Libby

## SoonerQueen

I got a note on my Facebook page that Sarah Libby is leaving KOCO Friday, and has accepted a job with Chesapeake. She will be missed, but I wish her the best with her new job.

----------


## Easy180

Interesting move...Guess the non stop 100+ degree sunny days bored her enough to move

----------


## Thunder

I'm really sad that we lost her at KOCO.  Every one of us love her dearly.  I hope she will continue to visit us on the Live Wire regularly. Good luck, Sarah Libby, may life bring you the best.

----------


## jn1780

Chesapeake? Is she going to be a weather consultant or is she leaving the meteorology field?

----------


## Thunder

> Chesapeake?


Weird, eh?  For a Meteorologist. :-/ 

Ahh, just a career change.  I wonder what she will be doing there?

----------


## dmoor82

Is Sara Celi taking her spot,or is Sara going to Fox to be another Blonde in the Blonde factory?

----------


## SoonerQueen

Here is what she said on Facebook.

Sarah Libby
Hello my friends! I will be announcing my departure from Channel 5 tomorrow on the air. I just felt like my Facebook friends should know before that. I have accepted a job here in OKC at Chesapeake Energy as an Engineer Tech. I am very excited about this new opportunity and new path in my life. Although I may not have time to do weather updates everyday, I will prob still talk about bigger events from time to time. My last day is Friday.

----------


## Tydude

i won't be surprise if they move Damon to weekday mornings and bring back Steve to do the weekend Mornings

----------


## Thunder

I'm going to miss her deeply. :-( 

My heart breaks, because she is a major part of the KOCO Live Wire family.  The hours we all spent together chatting about everything.  The nights she spent at the station overnight socializing with us when LW would be online.  She is one great woman in this great state of Oklahoma.

----------


## Tydude

@Thunder Damon was doing it as much as Sarah

----------


## Thunder

> @Thunder Damon was doing it as much as Sarah


Yes, Damon is such a sweet guy.  He has done so much for us.  Hopefully he will be with us for many years to come.

----------


## Tydude

today they announced that Sarah is leaving and the had some surprise such as Card and Coffee gift card at the 5:00 hour and then 6:00 hour they surprise her buy getting her parents to join them on the news and then right before 7:00 they have her a KOCO umbrella with everyone sign it and cup cakes. Today was the last day for the attire morning crew there

----------


## Tydude

i herd that Damon is moving to Weekday mornings

----------


## Tydude

today was Sarah Libby last day on the air. We will miss her on KOCO 5 best of luck to her at Chesepake

----------


## venture

Didn't care for her. She was a weak link in their severe weather coverage from my position. There are some very strong female TV mets out there, she isn't one. Steve  Carono (spelling?) is also a very weak link and hopefully he just goes away completely. They would do better poaching some talent out of the smaller markets in the Great Plains to improve their product.

----------


## Brett

The exodus from Channel 5 continues. I thought I remember seeing that Sarah Libby also had a degree in accounting. Wonder if she is staying here or heading back to Texas?

----------


## Tydude

she is staying here and work for Chesapeake

----------


## TaoMaas

> The exodus from Channel 5 continues.


People leaving a station can be a good thing...or a bad thing.  Yes, folks are leaving, but it's sometimes because their association with a program got them a much better job.  Kinda like OU assistant coaches getting head coaching jobs elsewhere.  Ch. 5 is the rising station in this market.  It shouldn't be surprising that other employers might seek to tap Ch. 5's resources.  Once upon a time, I was part of a similar "exodus".  People wanted to paint it as folks jumping ship, when in reality, we all just got better jobs.  Success breeds added opportunities.  That's just a fact.

----------


## Easy180

Probably also tired of waking up at 3AM

----------


## Thunder

They were quick to gather together for a photograph to update their weather blog.



No more Sarah Libby.  What is disappointing is that she didn't even make a farewell post.  I don't know if she will still be able to have access to give her thoughts on the weather once in a while.

----------


## SoonerQueen

She said she would on Facebook from time to time.

----------


## Tydude

Thunder she doesn't work for KOCO 5 anymore so that is why she can't write in the weather blog

----------


## venture

> They were quick to gather together for a photograph to update their weather blog.
> 
> No more Sarah Libby.  What is disappointing is that she didn't even make a farewell post.  I don't know if she will still be able to have access to give her thoughts on the weather once in a while.


1) They didn't gather together for a photograph. Those are individual stock images that are just overlaid in Photoshop. 

2) Like Tyler said, she isn't going to post on a KOCO blog when she doesn't work there anymore. Well I guess she could in the comments section, but it would probably be strongly discouraged.

----------


## Thunder

Venture, there has been posts by some known people on the weather blog that didn't work for KOCO.  Also another example, this guy at KFOR (forgot his name) posted for a short while on the weather blog for KFOR that he started after he left the station before KFOR decided to delete it all together.  Just saying, it is possible, just hoping to see her chime in sometime.

----------


## metro

> Didn't care for her. She was a weak link in their severe weather coverage from my position. There are some very strong female TV mets out there, she isn't one. Steve  Carono (spelling?) is also a very weak link and hopefully he just goes away completely. They would do better poaching some talent out of the smaller markets in the Great Plains to improve their product.


 Agree

----------


## Tydude

Thunder she is already remove from the weather blog she is not a meteorologist anymore

----------


## Thunder

Awww, Metro, c'mon, she's the best ultimate weather gal of all time!

----------


## cagoklahoma

I guess Sarah couldn't stay away from TV, she was doing the weather this morning on Channel 4. Did Troy leave? He typically does the weekend morning weather.

----------


## Tydude

No one Left KFOR

----------

